# General > Music >  Music video filmed in caithness

## drawler

Miss Irenie Rose's video for her song peat bog was filmed in caithness. Largely at loch more but also achanarras, dunnet head and a couple of other spots.
https://youtu.be/xPbqMJwZbIg

----------

